

What are some things that programmers know, but most people don't? [quora] - elwell
http://www.quora.com/Computer-Programmers/What-are-some-things-that-programmers-know-but-most-people-dont

======
greenyoda
To read an article on Quora without logging in, you can append "?share=1" to
the URL:

[http://www.quora.com/Computer-Programmers/What-are-some-
thin...](http://www.quora.com/Computer-Programmers/What-are-some-things-that-
programmers-know-but-most-people-dont?share=1)

Also, this article is from 2012.

